

Speedier, Easier Google Chrome Browser Now Out Of Beta - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/08/speedier-easier-google-chrome-browser-now-out-of-beta/

======
thankuz
Official post on Chrome Blog w/ Video:
[http://chrome.blogspot.com/2011/03/speedier-simpler-and-
safe...](http://chrome.blogspot.com/2011/03/speedier-simpler-and-safer-
chromes.html)

